

Looking for usability link that I found on HN - slamdunc

Sometime within the last few months, I found (and sadly later lost) a great link in an HN article or comment that had random usability tests.<p>In the top left corner, there was a button to “show me the next test” and once clicked, a submission would appear with a question at the top for the submitted screen snap (eg, “Where would you click to find new videos?”). Once you clicked on the image, I think I remember two links – “see the results” and “take another test”.<p>It was fun to take the tests, check out projects that folks are working on and (hopefully) help out the designers/programmers – and eventually I’d want to submit my own site designs/redesigns, if I could $<i>%&#38;</i># find it again.<p>Searches on HN pull hundreds of testing sites, but I still haven’t found the right one. I also don’t know whether it was a paid service or free, but it seemed to be free.<p>Thanks very much in advance!
======
revorad
Is it this one - <http://www.usaura.com/> ?

~~~
slamdunc
Thanks Revorad - Usaura actually looks a little slicker than the one I
remember, and there wasn't a signup or signin, the one I saw just went
straight into tests you could do.

I wonder whether it was a usaura test that someone posted and I just went from
one test into the next. I'll keep digging around and post here if I find it...

